# pyörylä



## Gavril

Moippa taas,

Is _pyörylä _like _pyörykkä _in that it only (normally) refers to food items, or is its meaning more open? E.g., could you say,

_Haluaisitteko __illalliseksi __perunapyörylät?

Lapset tekivät sövön kuvion paperista leikatuilla pyörylillä.

_
Also, is _pyörylä_ normally a flat item (e.g., like a hockey puck), or could it be spherical/ball-shaped as well?

​Kiitos


----------



## kirahvi

Gavril said:


> Moippa taas,
> 
> Is _pyörylä _like _pyörykkä _in that it only (normally) refers to food items, or is its meaning more open? E.g., could you say,
> 
> _Haluaisitteko __illalliseksi __perunapyörylöitä?
> 
> Lapset tekivät söpön kuvion paperista leikatuilla pyörylöillä.
> 
> _
> Also, is _pyörylä_ normally a flat item (e.g., like a hockey puck), or could it be spherical/ball-shaped as well?
> 
> ​Kiitos



I wouldn't use _pyörylä_ for ball-shaped objects, but your second example sounds ok. And because I wouldn't use it for ball-shaped things, I also wouldn't use it in food related situations. Well, _jauhelihapihvi_ or _kasvispihvi_ might be called pyörylä, but it isn't common. 

For me _pyörylä_ is always a flat item, but I know someone who also uses it for ball-shaped things.


----------



## Gavril

kirahvi said:


> I wouldn't use _pyörylä_ for ball-shaped objects, but your second example sounds ok. And because I wouldn't use it for ball-shaped things, I also wouldn't use it in food related situations. Well, _jauhelihapihvi_ or _kasvispihvi_ might be called pyörylä, but it isn't common.



What would you call circle-shaped slices of potatoes, carrots etc. when served as a meal? In US English, we call them "medallions" (e.g., _carrot medallions_, _potato medallions_), "coins", and maybe other names that I haven't heard of.


----------



## kirahvi

I'd call them simply _viipale _or_ siivu_. There might be some specific culinary term, but I'm not familiar with it. In recipes I've often come across _leikkaa peruna ohuiksi siivuiksi/viipaleiksi. _I can't remember ever hearing _pyörylä_ used in relation to cooking, but that doesn't mean it can't be used.


----------

